# Hock bottles



## skyfire322 (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm about to bottle my Riesling, so I went to the two wineries near me but they only use standard Bordeaux bottles, so I've been forced to go to the internet. During my search, I've been noticing that hock bottles are quite a bit more than your standard Bordeaux and Burgundy's (~$30-$35 compared to $20 per case). 

Is there any reason why? I did find a site that had them for $8.60 per case, but I personally have never heard of them before.


----------



## pillswoj (Jun 29, 2018)

I pay the same price for my Hock bottles as I do for Bordeaux, pick up only in Niagara region of Canada: Watson's Vineyard


----------



## Johnd (Jun 29, 2018)

skyfire322 said:


> I'm about to bottle my Riesling, so I went to the two wineries near me but they only use standard Bordeaux bottles, so I've been forced to go to the internet. During my search, I've been noticing that hock bottles are quite a bit more than your standard Bordeaux and Burgundy's (~$30-$35 compared to $20 per case).
> 
> Is there any reason why? I did find a site that had them for $8.60 per case, but I personally have never heard of them before.



Check them out at LabelPeelers:

https://labelpeelers.com/wine-bottles/


----------



## salcoco (Jun 29, 2018)

supply and demand? who had $8.30


----------



## rustbucket (Jun 29, 2018)

Shipping costs are a killer when buying bottles online. When comparing the cost of bottles between online sources, add it to your cart and have the site estimate the shipping costs so that you can compare the delivered price to you.


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jun 29, 2018)

well i learn something new every day. I have a few of these, and I got a case of blue ones last year, but didn't know what they were called!


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jun 29, 2018)

thanks for the link John, I didn't know Label Peelers was in Kent... they sell my favorite bottles - blue! I'll have to pick up a few cases next time I'm in the area.


----------



## skyfire322 (Jun 30, 2018)

salcoco said:


> supply and demand? who had $8.30


A website called packagingoptionsdirect.com. 



Johnd said:


> Check them out at LabelPeelers:
> 
> https://labelpeelers.com/wine-bottles/


I almost forgot about that website! Thanks for that!


----------



## bstnh1 (Jun 30, 2018)

I buy just about all my kits and supplies from Labelpeelers. Shipping is fast, customer service is terrific and as far as I can see, their price, with shipping added, is lower than any other internet site including those who advertise so-called "free" shipping. Folks that live anywhere near their store in Kent, Ohio have got it made! Prices are great!


----------



## WinoDave (Jun 30, 2018)

We have a small county recycling center near my house. They have a big dumpster of glass bottles and wine bottles. Problem is you have to clean them and get dirty.


----------



## skyfire322 (Jun 30, 2018)

bstnh1 said:


> I buy just about all my kits and supplies from Labelpeelers. Shipping is fast, customer service is terrific and as far as I can see, their price, with shipping added, is lower than any other internet site including those who advertise so-called "free" shipping. Folks that live anywhere near their store in Kent, Ohio have got it made! Prices are great!



I had no idea they were in Kent! That's only three hours from where I'm at. Might be worth the gas to check it out!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 1, 2018)

rustbucket said:


> Shipping costs are a killer when buying bottles online. When comparing the cost of bottles between online sources, add it to your cart and have the site estimate the shipping costs so that you can compare the delivered price to you.



In addition, play around with quantity. It may only cost a dollar or two more to ship 3 cases vs 1 or 2.


----------



## skyfire322 (Jul 1, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> In addition, play around with quantity. It may only cost a dollar or two more to ship 3 cases vs 1 or 2.


I ended up getting three cases, and it was about $4 more which isn't bad at all. I'd rather have a surplus than not enough!


----------



## CK55 (Jul 25, 2018)

skyfire322 said:


> I ended up getting three cases, and it was about $4 more which isn't bad at all. I'd rather have a surplus than not enough!


Glad you got bottles, I use Bordeaux bottles pretty much exclusively except for my Rhone Varietals. Then I use Rhone bottles. And for whites I just use a clear bottle.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Jul 25, 2018)

pillswoj said:


> I pay the same price for my Hock bottles as I do for Bordeaux, pick up only in Niagara region of Canada: Watson's Vineyard



I use Watsons too, just wish he took some form of electronic payment. I never have cash on me.


----------



## pillswoj (Jul 26, 2018)

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I use Watsons too, just wish he took some form of electronic payment. I never have cash on me.



I am spoiled, my father in law lives down the road from them, I phone my order to him and and E-transfer the money - he has to deal with the cash only aspect LOL


----------



## CK55 (Jul 26, 2018)

pillswoj said:


> I am spoiled, my father in law lives down the road from them, I phone my order to him and and E-transfer the money - he has to deal with the cash only aspect LOL


Thats cruel lol.


----------

